# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Real Or Fake Winstrol?? Winny is fake but Norma is good.

## badsha

was wondering if this is real winstrol casue as i can c it isnt a yellow rings its kind of brown grey collored ring, so what do u guys think?

----------


## TAlexa

Bro i havent seen this kind of winstrol before-the writing on the amp looks like it can be easily rubbed off-try rubbing it, if it comes off easily chances are its fake. And bro whys the Deca in the pic?

----------


## badsha

tnxx bros 4 ur answer, no the writing is impossible to pull of, i cant scratch it off easly. and the deco just was there lol

----------


## TAlexa

Thats a good sign bro,like i said i havent seen this winstrol before,but im sure soon someone will answer you question.

----------


## Seajackal

Bro the prints in that amp look damn badly done and the neck ring is supposed
to be yellow not grey so I assume it' fake from the first look. What does the
water/powder separation look like? 50-50 should be OK.

----------


## Bizz

> Thats a good sign bro,like i said i havent seen this winstrol before,but im sure soon someone will answer you question.


they are the most popular winstrol from zambon...but look fake like seajackal tell you about the bad printing...

Bizz

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

Both winny and deca from this pic are fake. I saw that ur source is kind of scamming you...just dump him and find a better one, don't trust the ones who gave you more and 1 fake.

----------


## badsha

tnxxx 4 ur answer guys, but the deca locs rel to me casue i cant scratch the writing of and the top looks real 2 me

----------


## badsha

Seajackal i ahev just let the winstrol stand for 15 hours now and the white powder is abpot 90% and the rest is 10% so its confirmed fake?

----------


## MichaelCC

Winny is definitely fake from the picture.
IMO Norma looks good, but more pictures (label) can helps more. "Muscle Enhancement" why do you think it's fake norma ? describe it.

----------


## Seajackal

> Seajackal i ahev just let the winstrol stand for 15 hours now and the white powder is abpot 90% and the rest is 10% so its confirmed fake?


Yeah it's fake for sure cuz within 12 hours it should be at least powder-water
40-60 ratio. Sorry for your loss. About the Deca I'm affraid it's fake cuz of the
price sticker, it looks 2005 sticker (bar-coded) <= I learned this lesson last
time I comment on one good fake. If so the price is not what it's writen in your
label since all the Greek pharmaceutical products have a little price raise last
year. Which month is your deca manufactured? I can't see the batch in the label?

----------


## badsha

here are some moore pics of the deca can u confirm if its real or fake??
icant rub of the collor.

----------


## MichaelCC

As I wrote before - IMO your norma looks good. But wait for another opinions - SJ, AJ, JD, these are norma Experts ...

----------


## Seajackal

The Norma is real, I think the price raise were after 2005 April so nothing
wrong with the price sticker.

----------

